# Worst TT of all time award must go to this guy!



## sazismail (Aug 7, 2011)

Ive seen the previous post of the worst TT but you could almost accept that if it was stood next to this thing.. came up on my news feed on facebook of someones TT back from the workshop... just why


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Don't mind the colour but ............

When I'm down The TT Shop I see a fair few that have ugly bodykits on and often wonder why why why .....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Are you sure it's aTT I thought it was an r8 :roll:


----------



## sazismail (Aug 7, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Are you sure it's aTT I thought it was an r8 :roll:


Sorry my bad, silly mistake i made there, should of known better with that kit on. Better do my homework to avoid such mistakes in future [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I quite like it...

(not srs)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

its the MK 3 TT  ... first revealed in Chatsworth :roll:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

it looks fast


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

blackpoolfc said:


> it looks fast


It would have to be to save it from getting stoned :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > it looks fast
> ...


lol


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Sadly I have seen worse.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Callum-TT said:


> Sadly I have seen worse.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


pictures please...


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

roddy said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly I have seen worse.
> ...


I'll post some when I get on my laptop buddy. Truly terrible

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

roddy said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly I have seen worse.
> ...


Why for the love of god why do you want to see pictures have we not suffered enough :lol:


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

That is just shocking..

Mind you someone did say on the classics thread that they are starting to fall into the cheap performance car bracket that the earlier scoobies were in a decade ago, you'd see the local skally with one, cover it in superglue and ram raid the local halfrauds.

Given the look of the area the cars in and the guy in the tracksuit, I'd say that the above is probably acurate :/


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Are you sure it's aTT I thought it was an r8 :roll:


PMSL!!!

Poor car :-(


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kill it with fire!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

please dont, i q like that,, any more pics,, 8)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's one


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Pugwash69 said:


> Here's one


I knew I'd seen that somewhere before... :wink:

John


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Kill it with fire!


Nice rims


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

you wont worse one ?
here we go one from my country...
shame :x


----------



## S3 Power (Nov 16, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure it's aTT I thought it was an r8 :roll:
> ...


Isn't that the new TTS special edition run out model?


----------



## S3 Power (Nov 16, 2013)

friktat said:


> you wont worse one ?
> here we go one from my country...
> shame :x


Ho....ly.....

What in the name of...

God almighty. Someone please put that car out of its misery.


----------



## BrooksMCR (Oct 20, 2013)

friktat said:


> you wont worse one ?
> here we go one from my country...
> shame :x


Oh dear Lord!

Viewing that monstrosity on my phone it looks depressed with itself!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

friktat said:


> you wont worse one ?
> here we go one from my country...
> shame :x


Holy mother of shite, wtf is that!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

friktat said:


> you wont worse one ?
> here we go one from my country...
> shame :x


Oh bless it&#8230;.

Looks like it should have the voice of Alan Rickman


----------



## TT-CHOHAN (Oct 19, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Kill it with fire!


If that was all one colour i'd drive it.. quite like the styling..


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

*puke* there goes breakfast

J
xx


----------



## LPL (Mar 4, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> Here's one


Nah, Fiero with an early American body kit! Could never work out [as a boy] why the car was powered out of the Bat Cave by rocket power yet it would produce Tyre [sorry Tire as its a yank] squeal!....Odd that


----------



## LPL (Mar 4, 2011)

friktat said:


> you wont worse one ?
> here we go one from my country...
> shame :x


Truly a sad individual......


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I think we all wish we had that metro with the tt body kit, looks much better than the genuine Audi tt

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------

